# Suche Gästepass



## Aranidh (29. Mai 2012)

Suche einen Gästepass damit ich ausprobieren kann, ob ich mit Diablo 3 zurechtkomme, da ich durch eine Behinderung nur einhändig spielen kann.


----------

